# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ

## rousos3

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ! 
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ SITE TOY KWMN (ΚΑSTORIA WIRELESS METROPOLITAN NETWORK) EINAI ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ !

http://wirelesskastoria.freehostia.com/

----------


## xaotikos

Καλή αρχή παιδιά. 

Btw τα ίδια αρχικά KWMN υπάρχουν και στο http://www.kwmn.gr/main/about.php της Καρδίτσας. Μικρή σημασία ίσως έχει...

----------


## nicolouris

ΜΠράβο ρε παιδες!!!!!

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικο και σύντομα με πολλά ασύρματα links στην όμορφη Καστοριά!

----------

